# Packagjng the other things we make



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm happy putting pens in a velvet pouch or gift box. 

But what about the other stuff....  Shaving brushes and sets, duck calls, peppermills, stoppers, letter openers.  

It's no problem to package stuff securely, but I feel the desire to package these things so that they are ready for gift giving.  

I'd rather not but the customer in a difficult place in finding a way to package.  

So, has anybody found any good ways to package a particular item?   Maybe something unusual repurposed or a box meant for something total different but a nice fit for an item we make?   

Maybe there are good package items that must be purchased in quantity that we should consider a group buy on...

Just wanted to explore ideas and options.


----------



## avbill (Oct 16, 2014)

Go to a packing store;  they have boxes for any size.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2014)

avbill said:


> Go to a packing store;  they have boxes for any size.



Sounds expensive.  ?


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 16, 2014)

What about browsing arounf the Uline website? I fould some pretty cheap "fold yourself" type cardboard boxes for my bottle toppers. throw a bit of tissue paper in there and it doesn't move at all. They have tons of sizes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2014)

Turned Around said:


> What about browsing arounf the Uline website? I fould some pretty cheap "fold yourself" type cardboard boxes for my bottle toppers. throw a bit of tissue paper in there and it doesn't move at all. They have tons of sizes.



That's probably the right solution.  I'll have to look at quantities though.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan
I've had the same problem with things other than pens and have found the best place to get odd sized boxes that run anywhere from simple chipboard boxes to fairly well decorated without breaking the bank are places like Michaels Crafts or Joanne Fabrics and such...anywhere except Hobby Lobby. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Turned Around said:
> 
> 
> > What about browsing arounf the Uline website? I fould some pretty cheap "fold yourself" type cardboard boxes for my bottle toppers. throw a bit of tissue paper in there and it doesn't move at all. They have tons of sizes.
> ...


 
The ones I get have a minimum order of 100, but it's only about 25 bucks for 100 boxes. Lasts me quite a while. Lots of different sizes as well.

In case you needed a quick link.......

White Indestructo Mailers in Stock - ULINE


----------



## raar25 (Oct 16, 2014)

I use a black velvet bag aprox $0.25 which I buy in quantity on amazon.These i put in a USPS box (free at post office) which I cut to size inside a padded envelope $0.25.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought some small folding boxes for my wares. I can't remember the website but I think the MOQ was 100. I also bought some small grocery sack bags with handles for easy carrying....

Pack the item with a little white tissue paper, toss in a couple of business cards and viola!


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 17, 2014)

bobleibo said:


> Dan
> I've had the same problem with things other than pens and have found the best place to get odd sized boxes that run anywhere from simple chipboard boxes to fairly well decorated without breaking the bank are places like Michaels Crafts or Joanne Fabrics and such...anywhere except Hobby Lobby.
> Cheers
> Bob




Hi Bob, Just curious. Why not Hobby Lobby?


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> Hi Bob, Just curious. Why not Hobby Lobby?



If it's for religious or political reasons, please don't start that discussion here!


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 17, 2014)

I may be thinking about the wrong forum, but several years ago there was a company posted that sold cloth bags that were real reasonable in cost.  One of those things I thought about buying some, just never got it done.  Maybe someone can remember the company.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 18, 2014)

I found it, it was SoftPouch.com - We carry a wide variety of Bags and Pouches for all your Product Display or Presentation needs.


----------



## Monty (Oct 18, 2014)

For gift boxes you can also try Nashville Wraps, Paper Mart, or US Box.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Oct 18, 2014)

I reuse the Crystal light containers with a plastic shopping bag inside.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 22, 2014)

For stoppers and bangle's i use the large sized velvet bags.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 28, 2014)

I use larger velvet bags for bottle stoppers, small boxes, key chains, and other small things.  I get chinese take out boxes from them for slightly bigger things and then kraft bags, 2 sizes,  with colored tissue paper for bowls, utensils, pepper mills and the rest.  I get them all for Uline.


----------

